# DS #1081: Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ou



## shaunj66 (May 16, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1751^^


----------



## miikes (May 16, 2007)

omg!!! I wants!

to think I just got DJ Max Portable 2 in the mail today... Tonight's gonna be a rhythmic night


----------



## bdcool187 (May 16, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSW (May 16, 2007)

HOLY COW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rezen (May 16, 2007)

Music heaven!!!

I guess I will have to try this out before my pre order arrives...


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

wooohooooo
currently downloading

wow i am surprised.
i was actually waiting for etrian odyssey and touch the dead to come out first, then play them for a day while waiting for ouendan.... well guess what !


----------



## iori-kyo-k (May 16, 2007)

Hell yeah !

Gotta skip work this afternoon to try this @[email protected]


----------



## H8TR (May 16, 2007)

I never played this or EBA, maybe I should try it.


----------



## pristinemog (May 16, 2007)

I wish I could see the look on my face when games like this come out early. I know I made the same face when I saw Pokemon on the net.

Plus, I have an AP exam today! So I'm out of school early today! I am going to WRECK this game. I've been playing Ouendan/EBA every single day for the past few months now.


----------



## butaro (May 16, 2007)

i thought it was supposed to be out today, how is it early


----------



## Orc (May 16, 2007)

In before/during shitstorm. This be better than pokeymans.


----------



## Phlute (May 16, 2007)

I'm a bit confused... How would you go about downloading this, hypothetically?


----------



## pristinemog (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ May 16 2007 said:


> i thought it was supposed to be out today, how is it early



I don't know about time differences at the moment (I just woke up), but it's May 16th. The game isn't supposed to be out until the 17th, right?

Just too bad it only released so soon. It's not on newsgroups which is pretty much the fastest thing I know. I have mIRC but I never learned how to use it. I have about 30 minutes before I have to leave for school. I really want this before then so I can just hang around school for the rest of the day after my exam and play this game in the library XD.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 16, 2007)

only one ROM request so far. Its doing alot better then Pokeman Diamond and Pearl


----------



## Aril (May 16, 2007)

wooot already ?


----------



## Kurai (May 16, 2007)

Can't find it bloody anywhere. Wish i was dead.


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

it's interesting how this got on the chinese forums first


----------



## TLSpartan (May 16, 2007)

85 users viewing and growing. Thats bigger then pokemon diamond if I can remember


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 16 2007 said:


> 85 users viewing and growing. Thats bigger then pokemon diamond if I can remember


pokemon had over an 100 EASY.
i think it was like 120 or smth. couldn't remember


----------



## 4saken (May 16, 2007)

Yea when pokemon came out gbatemp had like 900 users online before they switched it off. I'm capped - guess i'll download overnight


----------



## Jax (May 16, 2007)

OH YEEAAAAAAAH! This came out during the night! Damn it! Must... get... NOW!


----------



## TLSpartan (May 16, 2007)

Theres 496 users on line now 4saken. (capping sucks ive got 36GB a month)


----------



## your name here (May 16, 2007)

Anyone got write settings for G6 lite, I'll probably only get one try before I have to get to school, so I need to get it right the first time.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Kurai @ May 16 2007 said:


> Can't find it bloody anywhere. Wish i was dead.


Wow, melodramatic much?


----------



## whitespace (May 16, 2007)

I currently going crazy now... Resisting the urge to ask for a link. I hope this hits the torrent network soon. Knowing that somewhere someone is already playing OTO2 makes me want to bang my head on the table.


----------



## 4saken (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 16 2007 said:


> Theres 496 users on line now 4saken. (capping sucks ive got 36GB a month)



Pokemon is still more!!!

I have 30 Gigs a month. Luckily my ISP doesn't seem to care about blowing the limit until two days later, so me and my sister manage to get 80-90 gigs a month (constant download in 2 days >_>). I'm with TPG in Australia if anybody cares.


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

wow, just tried the first level.

I WONT POST SPOILERS DONT WORRY

but my comments:

the menus are all VERY well done, very neat
the art is more detailed and even better than the previous
the overworld view is the best of the 3. very easy to scroll, very lovely
sound is very clear, and all the extra shouting rocks
i love this game, 
good bye gbatemp, see u later


----------



## whitespace (May 16, 2007)

Curse you you guy who's already playing this game! Seriously... This is becoming very hard for me to endure... More harder than waiting for BleachDS2.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (May 16, 2007)

Download...So...Sloooww...


----------



## 4saken (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ May 16 2007 said:


> Download...So...Sloooww...



Somebody who is like me! Capped + slow server + overloading server = 0.8 kbps average. Nice!


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

THANK YOU JESUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OSU!!!

TATAKE!!!!!!!

OUENDANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rest0re (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOW IM DANCING TO J-POP !!!!!


----------



## Harsky (May 16, 2007)

Aw... it doesn't seem like there's Wifi


----------



## berlinka (May 16, 2007)

I just finished it!................hehe, just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't even finish the first one yet, so there's tons of fun ahead for me. I'm going to put all three of them on my flashcart tonight. The Ouendan Trilogy on my DS...it's going to be a wonderful weekend indeed!


----------



## AntvgX (May 16, 2007)

Can you sent me a link where are you downloading via PM?


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

Ive had the Original and eba on my ds and have never taken them off EVER. I wont with this one either


----------



## makwillownu (May 16, 2007)

Yay Ouendan!!!! Yesss....download is soooo slow...


----------



## pika3000 (May 16, 2007)

Nevermind


----------



## OSW (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kurai @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find it bloody anywhere. Wish i was dead.
> ...



Jeez, you guys are lucky. I have to share 12GB @ 512k between my siblings and my whole family bitches to me when we go over the limit!

Lucky my ISP is a bit slow at responding too.


----------



## yukine (May 16, 2007)

Wow, this came out really quick.


----------



## pika3000 (May 16, 2007)

Settings are DMA 1X, Soft reset, Force R/W and Trim Rom


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

Anyone have the supercard settings?


----------



## natkoden (May 16, 2007)

Working good on G6 Lite with:

Trim
DoFat / Force RW


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ May 16 2007 said:


> it's interesting how this got on the chinese forums firstÂ


Maybe because the retail version is out in Hongkong one day earlier.


----------



## 4saken (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it's interesting how this got on the chinese forums firstÂ
> ...



Yea they don't follow rules


----------



## Gaisuto (May 16, 2007)

Found this one relatively easy within like 3 minutes ha. Still, it's great to see this out finally. Nothing will live up to the awesome though of the first Ouendan, where the final battle was with a song I was familiar with.


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ May 16 2007 said:


> Found this one relatively easy within like 3 minutes ha. Still, it's great to see this out finally. Nothing will live up to the awesome though of the first Ouendan, where the final battle was with a song I was familiar with.


Well.. This is actually much better than the original Ouendan imho.


----------



## coolmos (May 16, 2007)

Gaisuto, what's with the Diotec Logo?


----------



## Rostichenburg (May 16, 2007)

Awesome can't wait to play this.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 16, 2007)

It's out, it's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes off to play*


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 16, 2007)

Played seven songs now... awesome, although the first few songs were boring cause of the slowness of the beats. Eh, Hard will be better.


----------



## shadowboy (May 16, 2007)

I want EBA 2 now


----------



## natkoden (May 16, 2007)

The final songs are really awesome

Ouendan rulz


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

i think it lived up to the hype and its predecessor.
all the features are awesome, score keeping, all that.
i think this filled in every hole for ouendan.. 

i really like the beatmap of some songs, like 'believe', tapping the 4-in-a-rows just feels sooo good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i havent reached the last song yet so i can't comment on that, but i think the difficulty is fine.
if you think it's easy, it's probably cause you're experienced from the first two games.
i think its actually harder than the first one. i didnt remember it being so fast for the easiest mode.
there was no under-mapping (button right beneath another) and other 'advanced' styles in the easiest mode of the original.

so far so good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm loving this game. will comment more later.


----------



## Orc (May 16, 2007)

Is it me or did they make the spinners easier? ZA SPINNAZ ZA SPINNAZ


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 16 2007 said:


> Is it me or did they make the spinners easier? ZA SPINNAZ ZA SPINNAZ


No, those are made easier. But overall, Ouendan 2 is way more difficult than the original, which is good.


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or did they make the spinners easier? ZA SPINNAZ ZA SPINNAZ
> ...








I thought I was really good at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great game, where's the 1st song from? I'm sure I've heard it before.


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:


> Great game, where's the 1st song from? I'm sure I've heard it before.


The song is called Zenryoku Shounen and sung by Sukima Switch. If you watch anime, you may know it from the anime called "Ookiku Furikabutte" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Adder74 (May 16, 2007)

Song before the last one is the best, I think.
Finished the game. I'm disappointed somehow. Only one good song and no catchy tunes in others. Osu1 and EBA are better.


----------



## vanlol (May 16, 2007)

Gah.. stupid kid peeing in his bed song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the mario and luigi reference though


----------



## serg0 (May 16, 2007)

YES, loved the first two.


----------



## fsapo (May 16, 2007)

I alredy have the game in my R4, but i can't play because I am at work, i think I'll say that I'm sick and need to go home... DAMIT!


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Great game, where's the 1st song from? I'm sure I've heard it before.
> ...



That's the thing I don't know anything 'bout J-music, but that song sounds familiar....maybe a American version or something


----------



## butaro (May 16, 2007)

Anyone have updated rom list or the correct line to add for this?? (EZFLASH 4)


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:
> ...



Ever played Daigasso! Band Brothers ? That song is included there aswell.


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:


> Ever played Daigasso! Band Brothers ? That song is included there aswell.



That's it, thanks a lot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda popular song, huh?


----------



## Mailenste (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mailenste @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever played Daigasso! Band Brothers ? That song is included there aswell.
> ...



Hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yeah, it is pretty popular.


----------



## Aril (May 16, 2007)

wooo finally got it, I think I won't sleep tonight


----------



## ShadowXP (May 16, 2007)

YES MY WEEK IS COMPLETE


----------



## OrR (May 16, 2007)

Finally! Play Asia also sent my package on the way.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 16, 2007)

Totally loving this game.  Already beat the second-easiest difficulty (easiest is too easy).  Started medium.  This is such an improvement over the first one and EBA.  The arrows to skip the ending are a very nice addition.  Although the songs could be better, awesome game so far.  I wish I had friends who liked Ouendan/EBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However all in all AWESOME game.  9.5/10


----------



## mrbass (May 16, 2007)

I keep getting stuck at the barber shop 'Oh my Julia' song.  Double-taps are killing me.


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

Progress Report:

First 3 songs "S"

Pop star and the first song is amazing(forget what its called)

This game is JUST as good as the first not worse at least so far


----------



## Master Mo (May 16, 2007)

Pop Star is by far my favourite song in the game.

Osu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DigitalSilence (May 16, 2007)

dammit i dont care about poking and sliding and go team go. (sorry)

my friends try to get me to play but ouenden doesnt thrill me.

I want Daigasso 2 or an American version of [email protected]






No love for Daigasso... none...


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2007)

I like some of the rocky songs the rest sound like Eurovision! Mmm imagine a Eurovision style game for the DS, the same as this but you have to try and get your country to win even through all of the political voting.

Anyway this seems very easy, I've done Easy to Medium and only failed three songs once. Perhaps its me being use to the other two game.


----------



## DS64 (May 16, 2007)

real nice


----------



## PuddingSenator (May 16, 2007)

If anyone's still looking for the Supercard settings it seems to run fine with these settings on Supercard Lite:

Restart:  Y
Trim:  Y
Faster Game Play:  Y
Enable Patch Cartridge Access:  Y
Compatibility:  High


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 16 2007 said:


> Progress Report:
> 
> First 3 songs "S"
> 
> ...



Absolutely, sounds a little like Heart's Barracuda


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Progress Report:
> ...


That an English song or is it in Ouendan 2? Never heard of it

Side note: LOL at Monkey Magic


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 16 2007 said:


> That an English song or is it in Ouendan 2? Never heard of it
> 
> Side note: LOL at the monkey song



Don't make me feel old  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barracuda_%28song%29


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That an English song or is it in Ouendan 2? Never heard of it
> ...


Oh yes! of course Ive heard that... I just was confused when you put heart's infront of it (thought it was part of the song name).

Btw you are only 3 years older than me


----------



## OrR (May 16, 2007)

Great music selection, great patterns, great stories... I love this sooo much.


----------



## ambitous21 (May 16, 2007)

personally i'd rate it

Ouendan 2
Ouendan
EBA


----------



## xiguo (May 16, 2007)

I can't beat the 15th song.  Is this the last song already? (You go into outer space like the end of Ouendan 1)  But Wikipedia says that there are 19 tracks?


----------



## loash (May 16, 2007)

i actually think this is worse than the previous 2 games. i dont like the songs at all in this game. the note charts are pretty wack too. oh well. still good but i like elite beat agents far more better.


just unlocked cheerleader mode too...lets see how hard this game really is


----------



## KirbyPink (May 16, 2007)

Either my Ds-X cart stopped saving or there´s something wrong with the NDS...

It won´t save!


----------



## Naouak (May 16, 2007)

just unlocked cheerleaders mode, and so far, they improved the difficulty a lot. the screen is a total mess when you play, there is circle about everywhere on the screen and you have to tap very fast. I Love this game.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 16, 2007)

Can anyone post the .sav or .dat save files for this if they have hard mode unlocked? I hate playing normal mode just to play hard. =[


----------



## KirbyPink (May 16, 2007)

Ugh! >_< Somethings very wierd. My DS-X won´t create a sav file! 
What the h´s wrong!
Edit: Okay now i get what was wrong. All Ds-X Users don´t create a folder called saves. The idiot to Ds-X saves your save files in there instead!


----------



## Naouak (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ May 17 2007 said:


> Ugh! >_< Somethings very wierd. My DS-X won´t create a sav file!
> What the h´s wrong!
> Edit: Okay now i get what was wrong. All Ds-X Users don´t create a folder called saves. The idiot to Ds-X saves your save files in there instead!


I think it can be because you have too many saves on your DS-X.


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

Can someone tell me what does the title means?

Tangs in advance.


----------



## chuckstudios (May 16, 2007)

Burn! Hot-Blooded Rhythm Soul: Hey! Fight! Cheer Squad 2


----------



## KirbyPink (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Naouak @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KirbyPink @ May 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! >_< Somethings very wierd. My DS-X won´t create a sav file!
> ...


The h i do! >_<
Maybe cause i moved a save file in there or something.


----------



## mrbass (May 17, 2007)

I was playing this at the car repair shop had to get smog test done and was playing it volume off and it worked but wasn't quite as fun when the volume is actually on.  Still passed a hard song so I'm thinking that proves the visual cues are just as important if not more than the rhythm of the beat.


----------



## lagman (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ May 16 2007 said:


> Burn! Hot-Blooded Rhythm Soul: Hey! Fight! Cheer Squad 2








  Thanks


----------



## zelgadis (May 17, 2007)

I dunno I made it to the last song and im not impressed. I feel the first game had alot more memorable songs then this one.


----------



## lagman (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zelgadis @ May 16 2007 said:


> I dunno I made it to the last song and im not impressed. I feel the first game had alot more memorable songs then this one.



Well, you played it through the end in less than a day, so I guess it was funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's all what matters.


----------



## loash (May 17, 2007)

just unlcoked the 3rd bonus song. are there any more songs after the 3rd one? it was the one with the tree on the map. catchy song too

i wasnt' impressed with the last song either. in ranking the last stages, EBA had the best final stage, followed by Ouendan 1


----------



## Samutz (May 17, 2007)

I finally got home from work and played through the first difficulty then to the 2nd-to-last song on the 2nd difficulty. I like OTO1 and EBA over this one because the songs don't seem to stick to me as well as the others.
And Ready Steady Go > *

I stopped at the 2nd-to-last song because it was pissing me off and made me break my stylus tip on my desk (second time that's happened; first time in EBA). :'(
But I can play with my PDA stylus until my official replacements arrive.

I do love the Monkey Magic song though.


----------



## angelwizard (May 17, 2007)

i loved this game... in my personal ranking

1 - Ouendan 1
2 - Ouendan 2
3 - EBA

The sound quality from the last ouendan improved a lot, and i dont liked JJF from EBA... i think the last scenario is better on Ouendan 2 than EBA... it´s more... huh.. Burning ?

Real Life Real Heart, Zenryoku Shounen and werewolf scenario was the best on this version... i havent unlocked glamorous sky yet... i´m trying this now.


----------



## zonnikku (May 17, 2007)

Wow, they really made this game much more difficult. 

This is the first time I'm actually having difficulty playing through songs on hard mode (I've played the final two songs over 50 times already, and it's still WTF hard).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm probably one of the few who likes this game over the other two... I actually recognize a good few of the songs in here, actually. 

Reasons: 

-difficulty is improved
-graphics are better 
-more songs (19 total) 
-Multiplayer is improved a bit 
-I personally think these songs are a bit better than in the first game (plus, there are more songs with female singers, woot!) 
-The new Ouendan characters are cute


----------



## pelaxag (May 17, 2007)

YESS!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the song with the girl chorus is?  I seem to like it =P


----------



## reilina (May 17, 2007)

anyone knows the complete song list??


----------



## lagman (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(reilina @ May 16 2007 said:


> anyone knows the complete song list??
> 
> 
> WikipediaTrack listing
> ...


----------



## ambitous21 (May 17, 2007)

Home Made Kazoku - "Shōnen Heart"
Orange Range - "Monkey Magic"
Porno Graffitti - "Music Hour"

are my 3 favorite songs.


----------



## loash (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ May 16 2007 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the song with the girl chorus is?Â I seem to like it =P



Kaela Kimura - "Real Life Real Heart"

One o fmy favorite tracks too


I just beat it on the cheerleader difficulty. I dont know why people say this game is easier...I thought this was the hardest game from the 3. There seems to be a lot more double-quadruple tapping in this one compared to the others.


----------



## nileyg (May 17, 2007)

Save type? Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont want to start playing it if I wont be able to save...


----------



## MetaKz (May 17, 2007)

*looks at dead SD card*

....


*cries* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are so lucky *TEARTEARCUTWRIST*


----------



## thegame07 (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ May 17 2007 said:


> Save type? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2mbit flash im about to play it for the first time.


----------



## nileyg (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ May 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Save type? Anyone?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## angelwizard (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(loash @ May 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ May 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what the song with the girl chorus is?  I seem to like it =P
> ...




yeah they increased a lot the difficulty in this game. And loved it. But aniways people are saying this game is the easiest than other two... but they didnt realized they are better players than before


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(angelwizard @ May 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(loash @ May 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ May 16 2007 said:
> ...


Indeed they did.  >.< I'm stuck on the two songs with three people each (on Hard).  Damn they're difficult and I don't know why.  Does anyone have any suggestions or tricks?

edit:  Btw, thank you very much for the song name.  Listening to it right now, and loving it


----------



## cornaljoe (May 17, 2007)

Wow, this is so much fun. Way better than EBA and OTO.  The werewolf stage is my fav so far.  Haven't beat it yet tho.

Edit: OMFG, they have a song for my fav anime in here: Eureka 7

Edit: Awww, I beat the werewolf stage.  That was so cute.


----------



## TheDuke (May 17, 2007)

I'm too disgusted even with the trimed rom it dont want go on my 128 mo cf


----------



## Hebus San (May 17, 2007)

Don't understand. I've tried only the first one, normal mode, 76 "300", 30 "100", no miss, and only rank B????? wtf?


----------



## Harsky (May 17, 2007)

Monkey Magic is the one that took me by surprise. From the preview song in the screen, I thought it was going to be meh but then BAM. Came, "ohhhhhh, THAT Monkey"

Oh and I still think part of the song from the bed wetting stage sounded like Ballroom Blitz


----------



## mrbass (May 17, 2007)

Been playing wireless quite a bit and if one gets like three or four 300 in a a row your column catches on fire and your opponents screen circle are reduced to about half size.  Was this in the first one?  I don't remember it being that way.  Anway really cool.  Also it has support for up to 4 players local wireless and the first one I think it was only for 2.

Other question I have is what is in the option / settings just below the right-handed and left-handed option is "something cartridge' to set to ON or OFF and both are greyed out.  So is this for an expansion pack in the GBA slot for additional songs like Daigasso Band Brothers had?


----------



## pristinemog (May 17, 2007)

Could be rumble, unless you have one and it's still greyed out.


----------



## 4saken (May 17, 2007)

I think that column of fire and small buttons was in EBA, so it's not exclusive or new


----------



## pristinemog (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hebus San @ May 17 2007 said:


> Don't understand. I've tried only the first one, normal mode, 76 "300", 30 "100", no miss, and only rank B????? wtf?



Too many 100s.

If I'm not mistaken, to get an S rank you have to have no misses and only 1% 50s and 10% 100s for the total amount of beats.


----------



## Harsky (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mrbass @ May 17 2007 said:


> Been playing wireless quite a bit and if one gets like three or four 300 in a a row your column catches on fire and your opponents screen circle are reduced to about half size.Â Was this in the first one?Â I don't remember it being that way.Â Anway really cool.Â Also it has support for up to 4 players local wireless and the first one I think it was only for 2.
> 
> Other question I have is what is in the option / settings just below the right-handed and left-handed option is "something cartridge' to set to ON or OFF and both are greyed out.Â So is this for an expansion pack in the GBA slot for additional songs like Daigasso Band Brothers had?


That was a new feature in EBA that they put in. That reminds me, I really wonder why they didn't put in Wifi multiplayer in this.


----------



## Timo710 (May 17, 2007)

Just wanted to say that this is the best DS-game to date...


----------



## kudaku (May 17, 2007)

Beat the game quite easliy
although i have to say, that the last stage on Hard mode took longer then expected
i mean, i beat EBA entirely within a singel try (maybe one or two exception) but still...
Trying Insane mode now, so far not too hard
goes back to playing Ouendan*


----------



## Aril (May 17, 2007)

Just finished the game, I think the first opus has better stories and songs


----------



## Nomearod (May 17, 2007)

The game is really good however is pretty easy when compared to the first game.

However, EBA was also easier than Quendan.


----------



## kraz (May 17, 2007)

I have a classic M3 SD, and this game, of all games, doesn't want to run - just a black screen.
Tried every setting, software version V32B. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## Kaphis (May 17, 2007)

I think the easy part is comign from the fact that everyone is so good at the first one already~

I see the overall difficulty of this game higher then the first one Oo


----------



## loash (May 17, 2007)

omg. if you guys think this game is easy, wait till you get the 11th rank (50 mil points total). there's a mode that HIDES the beats.  so friggin hard! you basicaly have to memorize the song.


----------



## Jax (May 17, 2007)

OH SHI-


----------



## zonnikku (May 17, 2007)

This game isn't easier, it's much harder than the first two games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of us are already accustomed to how the game plays, so it seems easier. Although that new mode will add some challenge 
for people who think they game is too easy for them.


----------



## ASK (May 17, 2007)

Great game so far, though I can't wait for EBA2, I'd much rather be able to understand the storyline and have some songs I'm familiar with (What could be better than Canned Heat and Lets Dance?!)

ps: how about the writer chick with the square jaw that looks like a man? freaky.


----------



## Naouak (May 17, 2007)

It's so bad that's they are not the originals singer like in Ouendan 1 :/


----------



## kernelPANIC (May 17, 2007)

Outstanding game and one of the best reasons to get a DS (for the 3 people in the world who still don't have one).
I played today with three other guys at work and it was complete bliss. Too bad we still don't know the songs very well...


----------



## ambitous21 (May 17, 2007)

damn i'd say its a lot harder.
i beat ouendan and was playing the insane mode for fun all the time
beat EBA in one day without trying much
but now i'm stuck on ouendan 2 last few songs of hard mode lol


----------



## tyasawa (May 18, 2007)

:/ i'd say this one is harder than ouendan 1 and EBA..

*was thinking of beating this one easily since i completed EBA and ouendan already* but 'o' its actually a bit harder.. lol the insane one.. the numbers pop up so randomly i have to remember the sequence :/..

oh yea and when the fire gets really big and cover the whole background.. its really hard to see the red and yellow one XD


----------



## dice (May 18, 2007)




----------



## iamwhoiam (May 18, 2007)

ahhhh dice, nice one


----------



## lagman (May 18, 2007)




----------



## SpaceJump (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ May 18 2007 said:


>











Thank you


----------



## blackjack (May 19, 2007)

Me browsing random inet --> T_T

Having seen Ouendan 2  ---> O_O


----------



## pristinemog (May 19, 2007)

I finished all of cheerleaders during school today. Now I gotta try this hidden marker stuff. Crazy.


----------



## MetaKz (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ May 18 2007 said:


> I finished all of cheerleaders during school today.



lol, sounds naughty enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damnit.. so lucky

I cried today cuz I can't play this game yet! booooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and damn, that sony scenario is the best thing evar


----------



## Torte (May 19, 2007)

Wow you guys who beat cheerleading mode already are damn good.  That last song totally kicked my ass I dunno how many times.  Felt damn good to finally nail it!  Don't think I can put myself through it to the end with the cheerleaders, God even the first song was tough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I'll pass it on to my lil's sister to nail them, just as she did with EBA and Osu1.  Geez I'm a wimp when it comes to rhythm games aren't I?

Initially I thought that Osu2 paled in comparison to the first, but of course hard mode is where it's at.  And then just like magic the songs all grow on you.  In fact I'd say that the selection here is as good as in the original, and since there's more of 'em,  plus all the little improvements made to EBA intact, this edges them both out.

9/10 - Yippee!


----------



## SpaceJump (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ May 19 2007 said:


> *10*/10 - Yippee!



Corrected


----------



## Torte (May 20, 2007)

Okay okay


----------



## zonnikku (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ May 19 2007 said:


> Wow you guys who beat cheerleading mode already are damn good.Â That last song totally kicked my ass I dunno how many times.Â Felt damn good to finally nail it!Â Don't think I can put myself through it to the end with the cheerleaders, God even the first song was tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I beat Hard Mode plus Easy and Normal in about 3 hours (the extra time due to the final song on Hard mode >_> ), but I'm sure some super-player probably got it all done plus the cheerleaders in the same amount of time (took me a day to beat all the songs with the cheerleaders EXCEPT the final song, which I'm stuck on...). 

Damn, I mean some Japanese dude has already done the final song with mostly 300s (only 10 100s) PLUS hidden mode. 

Video of that craziness: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqp3DLv9iSE

LOL, now for someone to get this song on insane with hidden mode and get all 300s.


----------



## mrbass (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(zonnikku @ May 20 2007 said:


> Damn, I mean some Japanese dude has already done the final song with mostly 300s (only 10 100s) PLUS hidden mode.
> 
> Video of that craziness:
> 
> ...



Nah I think he's using a cheat.  A video showing someone doing it then I'd be impressed not a replay.  How hard would it be for him to take the EBA cheat code and substitute it for the gameid of Ouendan 2...not very hard. In EBA cheat mode you can specify to hit all 300s and never lose your life meter.


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 20, 2007)

Watch the video, there ARE a bunch of 100s in there.


----------



## rice151 (May 21, 2007)

I've uploaded a .sav that starts on Hard Mode if anyone still hasn't gotten the game and wants to skip the Normal mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=514


----------



## Harsky (May 22, 2007)

Out of curiosity, how many people had this game crash on them? I unlocked the last bonus song and I was just in the middle of it when I heard a loud screeching noise and then it froze. Really glad it only happened when I finished the last stage on hard.


----------



## sipoon (May 23, 2007)

I just got the last song, It hasn't crashed on my r4 yet.....

but yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nana rulz,  Glamorous sky is probably the best song on Oendan 2


----------



## ambitous21 (May 23, 2007)

nah, no problems at all for me, r4ds
only blacked out when i threw the stylus really hard at the screen once


----------



## piccoro_z (May 23, 2007)

this game access the memory too fast, EBA crashed on to me once, but doing a defragmentation on the card fixed the problem.


----------



## dice (May 23, 2007)

I've had abosolutely no problems whatsoever with my r4


----------



## Harsky (May 23, 2007)

Never mind. I realised I haven't upgraded my R4 firmware for a while so I upgraded it to 1.09 and the last bonus stage played okayish. Albeit with a bit of a blip in the middle of it.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 28, 2007)

:S I'm having a problem with this game and my R4. I guess i'll defrag.


----------



## pristinemog (May 28, 2007)

No crashes ever with me. Kingston Japan card. I've blasted just about every stage on Insane with Hidden timer circles and S ranks and still no freeze ups.


----------



## lagman (May 28, 2007)

How different is the game with the rumble option on?
Just wondering.


----------



## pristinemog (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 27 2007 said:


> How different is the game with the rumble option on?
> Just wondering.



I'll be able to test that later this week. I just ordered a 3in1 expansion pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 28, 2007)

In the 12+ hours I have played on my 'not newest but last one' firmware on my M3DSS I had it crash once when I failed a song and the screen went white and just stood there.


----------

